# Plants In 125G



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

So I took some plants from my 20g. it was getting over crowded. Let me know what you think, even though this is just temp setup. In the near future I will be totally planting this tank. You can see all my Ps hiding in the right side. My coworkers call them lesbian piranha.:laugh:


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

rickstsi said:


> So I took some plants from my 20g. it was getting over crowded. Let me know what you think, even though this is just temp setup. In the near future I will be totally planting this tank. You can see all my Ps hiding in the right side. My coworkers call them lesbian piranha.:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 167223
> 
> ...


How much have you made from people watching them eat?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

> How much have you made from people watching them eat?


Not enough to feed them.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Day 2 of planting. I can't believe all of these plants were in my 20g and I still have more.
Let me know what you guys think. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks good

Tall plants behind the wood, mid sized in the middle and short up front.
I like it


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks good man, can't wait to see it once everything is grown out.
Biz


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I am thinking of adding some Flourite Black Sand to mix in with my currant gravel. Would a 1" layer be helpful?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I gotta tell you I had a bad experience with that stuff. EXTREMELY dirty. Could not get it clean. If you do use it, rinse, rinse, rinse, rinse and rinse again. Smaller foreground plants would like it, and would probably carpet easily.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

maknwar said:


> I gotta tell you I had a bad experience with that stuff. EXTREMELY dirty. Could not get it clean. If you do use it, rinse, rinse, rinse, rinse and rinse again. Smaller foreground plants would like it, and would probably carpet easily.


Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I will just go with fluorite black or does that have the same problem? I know it happened with the natural color fluorite that I had in my 20g but after a day of the filter running it cleared up. Is the dust safe for the fish or should I take them out when I do it. I did want a finer gravel/sand to mix with mine to help hold the plants down and give me a good nutrient base, any suggestions?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have flourite black in my 75 waiting to be filled. Not nearly as dirty. Looks blacker than the sand also. Good stuff.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Here are some more updates. The canopy is almost done so i will have really low lights for the next couple of days. I am probably going to remove the Wisteria and plant Contortionist Val, Jungle Val, or Italian Val. I just have to find some.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

pretty nice mate








Tommy


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looking go0d br0......i like it


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice tank. Love the brightness of the light.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was thinking of using soilmaster select for my substrate anyone use this stuff? I was reading around and i herd its good but don't know if it will help with the plant growth.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Well i went and bought the Soilmaster Select and I am very happy so far. The tank is filling up now and it looks great.(pics will come tomorrow) What was grate was that it only cost me $30 for 150lb of this stuff.









This is a list off the plants i have in the tank:
Jungle Val 
Dwarf Sag 
Black Sword plant 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 
Coffee leaf anubias 
Giant Val

What i want to know is if 1.6wpg is ok for them? I am not looking for fast growth I just want them to stay alive and look good. I could add more light and Co2 but i rather not if i don't need to. Thanks!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

You should be fine.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

maknwar said:


> You should be fine.


Thanks for the quick response. I thought so too, they are all low to medium light plants.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Tank looks great man. I bet your caribe are loving it in there with all the plants.
Biz


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I am finally almost done with my canopy. Just need some paint now. There are 3 settings of light 2x32w, 4x32, and all together 6x32w(T-8). So let me know what you think of the lights and the new scape.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looks great

Plants love soilmaster


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Tank looks great. Just one question though. What happened to your pygos? Did you take them out for rescape? 
Biz


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! As for the pygos they are in a 120g for now. I want the plants to establish some roots.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rickstsi said:


> Thanks guys! As for the pygos they are in a 120g for now. I want the plants to establish some roots.


good lol i was just about to say if you put the pygos in right away those plants will be flying everywhere.

Great setup man good job.


----------

